# Gaggia Classic fine spray through shower screen



## Mr N (May 1, 2017)

Hi, I've found that relatively recently my gaggia classic has started doing a really fine spray through the shower screen, which sprays out in all directions, rather than the sort of flow I'd usually expect. The photo below attempts to capture what I mean. This is quite annoying as it means I end up with water sprayed everywhere when I'm running water through without a portafilter in. I can still pull a shot ok but when I take the portafilter off there's lots of little dimples in the coffee puck. I did a descale and clean using backflush cleaner some weeks ago and it seemed to very briefly go back to normal but it's since started doing it again.

Does anyone know what might cause this? Might it be worth replacing the shower screen or something?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

When did you last remove and clean your shower screen?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As above ? Remove the shower screen and the dispersion block behind it, you will need an Allen key to remove the block and it may be stuck.

Thoroughly clean these and the brew head where these fit.


----------



## Mr N (May 1, 2017)

Ah, no I haven't ever removed those bits for cleaning so I'll try that. Would you recommend soaking them in some espresso machine cleaning solution (the stuff I normally use for backflush cleaning)?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, give them a good scrub, rinse with clean hot water, dry and replace.

Pull a shot and throw it before drinking the next.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello Mr N









Out of interest what water are you using?

Do do let us know if a good scrub cures the problem!


----------



## Mr N (May 1, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Hello Mr N
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in East Kent and we have very hard water here. It's possible I should descale my machine more often.

I've cleaned the shower screen and the plate holder. It seems to have improved it but I'm now forgetting what the water flow actually used to look like! The holder in particular had deposits and bits on it and I wasn't able to get it all off, even with a scrub but all the holes seemed clear.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hard water and coffee machine don't mix! You will find many here use bottled water, plumbed in filtering systems, or Brita filtered at the very least.

Have you descaled it before?


----------



## Mr N (May 1, 2017)

Yes, it's a pain. I also brew beer and it causes issues with that too. I thought brita filters and charcoal filters were more for taste as they filtered out the chlorine?

I have descaled it twice, is there a good place to buy the descaler at a reasonable price? I mostly just use the machine at the weekends (drip coffee during the week) so I hoped the build up wouldn't be so bad...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tartric acid - ebay 2-3 tsp to a litre - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/500g-Tartaric-Acid-food-grade-home-brew-wine-making-/130474400302?hash=item1e60e15a2e:g:GN0AAOSwjVVVlqMB

pop it in the water reservoir - and run 100ml through the steam wand every 15 min - remove the shower screen and dispersion plate and give them a soak in it in a cup.

rinse the tank then run a full tank or two through the machine.

A carbon filter under sink kit will help lower the water hardness, but use a test kit to check it or buy bottled water.


----------

